# More Cutsie Kiddie Pics



## Tom (Jan 23, 2010)

Fellas, you were warned by the title...

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2769/4297704873_9aa385d298_b.jpg
http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4051/4297707629_5d3cd2517b_b.jpg


----------



## chadk (Jan 23, 2010)

Yes, very cute


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 23, 2010)

In that first shot I can see an accident waiting to happen. But I LOVE the little butt pat, "Go on...get in there!"


----------



## Tom (Jan 23, 2010)

emysemys said:


> In that first shot I can see an accident waiting to happen. But I LOVE the little butt pat, "Go on...get in there!"



Well, you know I'm going to tell you how closely we watch. Also, that's Delores and she stays pretty tucked in like that, whenever little ones come around.

In any case, Ava's not allowed to feed them anymore except to drop the food on the tray in front of them. Never had an accident, but this way we never will.


----------



## Isa (Jan 23, 2010)

Very cute  Your little one is a real cutie


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Jan 23, 2010)

I've always said the only thing cuter than a baby is a toddler! 

Their innocence and constant sense of wonder is irresistible...mine were always a source of nostalgia for my earliest memories; I could almost see the big wide world through their toddler eyes as I had experienced that same perspective years ago....:shy:


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 23, 2010)

My sister told me yesterday that she had just finished giving her Sulcata, Bob, a zucchini snack from her hand and was kneeling down and doing some spot cleaning. Bob sneaked up on her and grabbed a finger and wouldn't let go. She said, "Her eyes went black!" I can imagine!! She didn't say whether or not he broke the skin, but I'll bet its a pretty sore finger today!

I didn't mean to rain on your cutesy picture, I do agree its pretty cute!! And Ava is darling!


----------



## Tom (Jan 23, 2010)

emysemys said:


> My sister told me yesterday that she had just finished giving her Sulcata, Bob, a zucchini snack from her hand and was kneeling down and doing some spot cleaning. Bob sneaked up on her and grabbed a finger and wouldn't let go. She said, "Her eyes went black!" I can imagine!! She didn't say whether or not he broke the skin, but I'll bet its a pretty sore finger today!
> 
> I didn't mean to rain on your cutesy picture, I do agree its pretty cute!! And Ava is darling!


Your words are never taken as rain, only sunshine. Now, as for everybody else...


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Jan 23, 2010)

She looks like she is herding your tort in their with a little swat to the butt lol


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jan 23, 2010)

He wouldn't let go so I was smacking him in the face and pulling at the same time but I swear all he did was bite harder. He was virtually hanging in the air off the end of my finger, like in those cartoons. And for those of you who don't know, Bob is my 70 -80 pound Sulcata with the personality of Dennis the Menace. Man that hurt, then it bled like hell, but it's alright today. Just a small spot for all the trauma it was yesterday.
Months ago there was a thread about hand feeding and I scoffed at it. But the older Bob gets and the more he bites me the more I think hand feeding is not a good idea. I know he didn't bite me to hurt me, he's so stoopid he thinks all of me is food. I would hate to think how is would be for someone so small as a toddler. That could traumatize them and make them afraid of animals for ever.


----------



## Tom (Jan 23, 2010)

maggie3fan said:


> He wouldn't let go so I was smacking him in the face and pulling at the same time but I swear all he did was bite harder. He was virtually hanging in the air off the end of my finger, like in those cartoons. And for those of you who don't know, Bob is my 70 -80 pound Sulcata with the personality of Dennis the Menace. Man that hurt, then it bled like hell, but it's alright today. Just a small spot for all the trauma it was yesterday.
> Months ago there was a thread about hand feeding and I scoffed at it. But the older Bob gets and the more he bites me the more I think hand feeding is not a good idea. I know he didn't bite me to hurt me, he's so stoopid he thinks all of me is food. I would hate to think how is would be for someone so small as a toddler. That could traumatize them and make them afraid of animals for ever.



I know you didn't intend this as comedy, but you are crackin' me up. I would have paid to see that. Heck, I would pay just to hear the soundtrack from that one! And then you go on about the "the older he gets and the more he bites me" part... I'm laughing all by my self right now!!! What, you didn't learn after the FIRST time he bit you??? 

I just realized, a tortoise is about the only animal I HAVEN'T been bitten by.

Thank you Maggie. That post made my day.

Seriously though, I do hope your finger is okay.

And poor Bob's mouth too...


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Jan 23, 2010)

maggie3fan said:


> He wouldn't let go so I was smacking him in the face and pulling at the same time but I swear all he did was bite harder. He was virtually hanging in the air off the end of my finger, like in those cartoons. And for those of you who don't know, Bob is my 70 -80 pound Sulcata with the personality of Dennis the Menace. Man that hurt, then it bled like hell, but it's alright today. Just a small spot for all the trauma it was yesterday.
> Months ago there was a thread about hand feeding and I scoffed at it. But the older Bob gets and the more he bites me the more I think hand feeding is not a good idea. I know he didn't bite me to hurt me, he's so stoopid he thinks all of me is food. I would hate to think how is would be for someone so small as a toddler. That could traumatize them and make them afraid of animals for ever.



Wow I just noticed your sisters post! You'll have to show me your war wounds tomorrow. Take care now.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jan 23, 2010)

Roachman26 said:


> maggie3fan said:
> 
> 
> > He wouldn't let go so I was smacking him in the face and pulling at the same time but I swear all he did was bite harder. He was virtually hanging in the air off the end of my finger, like in those cartoons. And for those of you who don't know, Bob is my 70 -80 pound Sulcata with the personality of Dennis the Menace. Man that hurt, then it bled like hell, but it's alright today. Just a small spot for all the trauma it was yesterday.
> ...




You don't seem to understand, I am not hand feeding him to get bit. He sneaks up on me, then waits until I'm not looking and bites wherever he can reach. If I watch him, he walks up to me biting at the air until he grabs a part of my body. It's kinda hard to describe...

here's an example, all I was doing was trying to get a picture of his handsome face, there was no food involved and this is what I get...meet Bob...
He bites at the air hoping there's food floating in it I guess...unless because I am the Food Goddess he thinks I am made of food...













I don't mind you laughing at all...but the next time YOU have an 80 pound Sulcata dangling off your finger I'll be the one laughing...in all seriousness they have bony plates for teeth and it hurts like hell and makes you bleed like hell...


----------



## Tom (Jan 23, 2010)

I don't mind you laughing at all...but the next time YOU have an 80 pound Sulcata dangling off your finger I'll be the one laughing...in all seriousness they have bony plates for teeth and it hurts like hell and makes you bleed like hell...
[/quote]

For the record, Maggie, I think both you and bob are wonderful and I'm glad to have met you both. If, for any reason, Bob ever needs a new home, may I have the honor of being next in line?


----------



## terracolson (Jan 23, 2010)

that liquid bandage works great, if you dont want to keep a bandaid on your finger.

I hate having a bandaid on my hand


----------



## Candy (Jan 23, 2010)

Both are absolutely adorable. Oh my gosh teaching them young is wonderful.


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Jan 24, 2010)

Oh, that Bob! He is, in my opinion, probably the single biggest (best) teaching tool this forum has! 

All of his many qualities and flaws are regularly posted and commented on. 

We here on TFO have been after Maggie to make a "Bob Book" (that name was someone else's idea, but I like it!); this could become a "sticky" thread in the Sulcata Central section that we could used to prepare Sulcata owners for the joys and hardships, _the realities_, of keeping a big tortoise! 

And Roachman, you can be next in line because _I _am!


----------



## ChiKat (Jan 25, 2010)

Great pictures! Your daughter is adorable


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Jan 25, 2010)

Stephanie Logan said:


> And Roachman, you can be next in line because _I _am!



I meant "_can't_", of course.


----------



## terryo (Jan 25, 2010)

Those pictures are just precious. 
I can't imagine getting bit by Bob, because Pio bit me once trying to get a worm and it hurt like hell.


----------



## Tom (Jan 25, 2010)

Stephanie Logan said:


> Stephanie Logan said:
> 
> 
> > And Roachman, you can be next in line because _I _am!
> ...



That's why I said NEXT in line. Because I figured there would be at least a few in line ahead of me.


----------

